# TAXI prices



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2006)

I USED to live in W-s-M and could get up to Bristol for a night out by:-

TRAIN
(£4ish for a single and often FREE cause there was no one to buy a ticket off anywhere) 30min journey and then a £6 taxi at the Bristol end to take me to "The Black Swan" for a night of merryment

BUS
(£4ish for a single but NEVER free cause there was always someone to buy a ticket off) and a 5 min walk to "Lakota" for a night of merryment

TAXI
(£25 from W-s-M and the same back again), Oh the luxury being dropped off exactly where I wanted to be

BUT NOW

I've moved to Shepton Mallet

Where the train journey to Bristol is a bit of a night mare frankly

I haven't even LOOKED at buses

and

Local taxi firms, IF THEY CAN BE ARSED, want to charge £45 EACH WAY! and sound like they didn't really want the 5-6 o'clock in the morning journey any way sir. Bristol cabs are, suspiciously, appear to be the same price as well ie £45 for a one way journey.

It would "only" cost me £50 to get a taxi from W-s-M to pick me up from Bristol and for them to drive back to Weston empty.

So, why the massive price difference between Taxis in WsM and, well, the rest of the world actually.


----------



## xenon (Sep 26, 2006)

Because they're greedy bastards?
Because they figure in the time going to and from Shepton Mallet. They could make nearly that amount in shorter runs locally. SO want to make it worth they're while.


----------



## mistere (Sep 26, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> I've moved to Shepton Mallet



((((High Voltage))))


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by High Voltage
> I've moved to Shepton Mallet
> 
> ((((High Voltage)))



   

Don't feel too sorry for me, I've got a LOVELY 250 year old cottage, backing onto country side (we've got COWs at the bottom of our garden)

and the cats love "playing tigers" although one likes playing tigers so much she brings home her "kill" home for us to play with <<<bless>>>


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2006)

> Because they're greedy bastards?



Yep, sounds about right


----------



## mistere (Sep 26, 2006)

Ooh, that sounds pretty nice actually, and I suppose W-S-M has just as bad a rep as Shepton.
But yeah, taxis are bastards, I used to live in Theale (halfway between Wells and Wedmore, 5.5 miles tops from Wells), normally cost £15 to get home anytime after midnight!


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 26, 2006)

When I phoned up one of the local firms and told them that I wanted a taxi "some time between 3 and 7" on a Sunday morning, they started mumbling about time and a half and stuff like that.

Taxis from Weston where £25 for whatever time, I could phone them up about 30-40 minutes from when I wanted to leave the club and 9 times out of 10 would be there waiting for me.

I guess I just got a bit spoilt have the Weston taxis and took them for granted

I miss Weston Taxis


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 4, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> Yep, sounds about right



Perhaps thay are trying to make a living... running a taxi can be pretty marginal you know.  If you think it is too expensive then avoid them.


----------



## izz (Oct 9, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> I guess I just got a bit spoilt have the Weston taxis and took them for granted



I guess you did - I do keep saying that you were spoilt in Weston and not everywhere has the same facilities (unlikely as that may seem to anyone who doesn't know the town). So get used to it !


----------



## oake (Oct 18, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> BUT NOW
> 
> I've moved to Shepton Mallet
> 
> Where the train journey to Bristol is a bit of a night mare frankly.



Train journey? It's 40 years since a train went anywhere near Shepton, unless you count the West Somerset Railway, with its couple of miles of track.

Castle Cary to Bristol must be the longest, most roundabout train route in the country - it would be quicker to walk!

Buses:

161/2 to Wells

http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/southwest/somerset/timetables/timetable.php?day=2&source_id=2&service=161/162&routeid=799789

375/376 Wells/Bristol

http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/southwest/somerset/timetables/timetable.php?day=2&source_id=2&service=375/376&routeid=799779

Don't expect a late service, though.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 19, 2006)

> Castle Cary to Bristol must be the longest, most roundabout train route in the country - it would be quicker to walk



Yep. That was the train journey I was thinking about.

Thanks for the Bus links


----------



## oake (Oct 20, 2006)

High Voltage said:
			
		

> Yep. That was the train journey I was thinking about.
> 
> Thanks for the Bus links



My pleasure, and the best of luck with your travel arrangements.

And, of course, I meant the East Somerset Railway.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 30, 2006)

Ewan Mellor said:
			
		

> I used to live in Theale (halfway between Wells and Wedmore



Now that *is* local!  

But you have the delights of the five odd buses a day between Burnham and Wells.


----------

